# Till Eulenspiegel



## socksband101 (Sep 9, 2007)

So I just recently heard Till Elenspiegel and I fell in love with it. Are there any other good tone poems by Richard Strauss that I may enjoy? Also any other tone poems written in kind of the same post romantic era? Thanks


----------



## Roni22 (Aug 22, 2007)

Paul Dukas - Sorcerer's apprentice


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Maybe Also Sprach Zarathustra (also by Strauss). Also, to get many other recommendations, you may want to check out "Also Sprach Zarathustra (also by Strauss). Also, to get many other recommendations, you may want to check out this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/1856-symphonic-tone-poems-recommendations.html
I believe it's still kicking.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Don Juan, by Strauss.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Sibelius wrote a fair few, the most famous being Finlandia.


----------



## terotero (Oct 22, 2007)

Don Juan by R. Strauss
I think it is his best.

Also Don Quixote By R. Strauss...even more twisted than Till


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

terotero said:


> Don Juan by R. Strauss


I second that.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Love Til Eulenspiegal. 

But, why in the hell does no one ever mention his true greatest, Death and Transfiguration?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I think the "major" Strauss tone poems all have been listed: Don Juan, Zarathustra, Death and Transfiguration, Don Quixote. You can also add Ein Heldenleben and the Metamorphosen for strings.

The man who coined the term "tone poem" is Franz Liszt, and he has about a dozen to his credit, most notably Les Preludes.


----------

